# How long does it take for Rollers to adapt to there new home?



## rb43 (Dec 26, 2005)

How long does it take for rollers to get used to there new home? I got some rollers and i only live about a mile from there old home. I have had them a month and let a couple of them out to see how they would do. They flew around getting farther and farther away and then within a few minutes they were out of sight. After a half hour, they didnt return so I checked with where i got them and they were in there old coop. 
Its a good thing i put those snap on color/number bands on them.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Settling*

Since the breeder so close. I would breed these rollers and fly thier young. After 6-12 mos. try again. Feed them with a whistle everyday. Trap train them. Let them look around. Let them breed. Do this for the young too. Keep us posted. Still may need to go to breeder many times til they stay put.


----------



## PITALITA0024 (Sep 14, 2005)

*same here*



rb43 said:


> How long does it take for rollers to get used to there new home? I got some rollers and i only live about a mile from there old home. I have had them a month and let a couple of them out to see how they would do. They flew around getting farther and farther away and then within a few minutes they were out of sight. After a half hour, they didnt return so I checked with where i got them and they were in there old coop.
> Its a good thing i put those snap on color/number bands on them.


 samething with me, the person that gave me my rollers lives about 3 miles from me some when back but because i didnt have patients, try this it workt 4 me, if you have patients let them bread this will help them settle in, or if you dont want young pigeons simply tape up the tips of there wings let them get use-to there new surrounding, you do this everyday for atleast 1 month them simply start only with one bird by letting him fly he should be use-to not being able to fly so he will stick around the others, the others will lern from him watching him stand on the roof or on top of the cage, one is allways the leader, remmember this is away to train them, and the key to this is pations,,,,,,,,, it workt for me now they fly and come home.......


----------



## rb43 (Dec 26, 2005)

*update*

Well, I decided to build them a sun deck, so they can get use to there home by seeing their surrounding area. It is 3'x3'x18" and has perches for them. They seem to like it. It is attached so that it can be removed when they settle in and get use to there new home.  
when i figure out how to reduce the images under 100kb i will post a few pics of it.


----------



## rb43 (Dec 26, 2005)

*pics*

Here are the pics of the sun deck


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

well i bought a roller and after 4 days i let her out and she stayed at my house i think that when a pigeon has eggs at a home thats when theyll know thats there now home .


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi rb43

Looks like a very nice place for them to enjoy the warm sun.


It is nice you do have the option of picking them up from the former owner, not everyone does.

I also was able to pick up birds that had homed to the former owners loft, until he moved. Then I had to be very careful. It took several years before I actually re-homed some of them, usually the ones that had established "a life", a mate and babies. Some never re-home, and now I won't take the chance, as their old loft is gone.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

christina11 said:


> well i bought a roller and after 4 days i let her out and she stayed at my house i think that when a pigeon has eggs at a home thats when theyll know thats there now home .



hi christina11,

I'm glad your roller didn't stray, but that is not always the case. 

She doesn't know her new home from a distance though, she hasn't actually left to go very far. If she flies off she may get lost, so I wouldn't let her out.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

well her husband has been living at my house for about 2 years now and he knows to stay here he flys all around the nabour hood and his wife stays with him so im not shur if its ok or not???? if his wife flys away would he go with her???


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

christina11 said:


> ...if his wife flys away would he go with her???


Highly likely. I wouldn't chance it.


----------

